# Touren bei Roth



## Dolomo (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich komme aus Roth. Bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Touren. Ich ziehe es aber vor, in Roth auch zu starten.
Meine Touren:
Heidenberg
Hörlberg (Georgensgmünd)
Abenberger Wald
Massendorfer Schlucht (auch bekannt:Schnittlinger loch, ...)

Gibts noch was gutes was ich noch nicht kenne? Habt ihr vielleicht noch Tipps für mich?
Ich kann natürlich auch Tipps zu meinen lieblingstouren geben!

Dolomo


----------



## (Nordlicht) (21. Oktober 2004)

Servus,

bin auch aus Roth.
Drehen wir mal 'ne Runde?
Wenn ich mal Fahre, dann in Richtung Spalt.


Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dolomo (21. Oktober 2004)

Servus!!

Wie kommts, daß ich kaum radler bei uns sehe?
Hätte schon sehr Lust auf ne Runde! Bin kein Racer. Ich fahr gemütlich und genieße das biken. Nur mal so vorab. Fitness ist auch nicht der brüller.


----------



## TortureKing (21. Oktober 2004)

hmm ... die Nürnberger kommen gerne mal um Roth kennen zu lernen ..... führst DU uns ?


----------



## Coffee (21. Oktober 2004)

und die S-Bahn fährt sogar auch schon von roth nach nürnberg   

nee, klar kommn wir mal udn fallen mal wieder in Roth ein *gg*


grüße coffee


----------



## Dolomo (21. Oktober 2004)

Kann euch gerne mal führen, bin aber nicht DER Führer   

Außer daß ich ein gemütlicher (Fully) Fahrer bin, bin ich auch noch Schönwetter fahrer. 
Ich kann euch meine Lieblingstour vorstellen. Die geht über die Massendorfer Schlucht ins Schnittlinger Loch und noch so weiter. Einkehrmöglichkeit Pflugsmühle (Biergarten) oder Südtiroler Dorfstubn.
Ist das noch was für heuer, oder nächstes Jahr, wenn´s wieder richtig schön ist.
Keine Angst daß ich nen Rückzieher mache, ich steh weiter zur Verfügung.
Ca. 60km und 750hm wird die Tour aber haben.
Was meint ihr? Oder andere Wünsche?


----------



## Coffee (21. Oktober 2004)

Dolomo schrieb:
			
		

> Kann euch gerne mal führen, bin aber nicht DER Führer
> 
> Außer daß ich ein gemütlicher (Fully) Fahrer bin, bin ich auch noch Schönwetter fahrer.
> Ich kann euch meine Lieblingstour vorstellen. Die geht über die Massendorfer Schlucht ins Schnittlinger Loch und noch so weiter. Einkehrmöglichkeit Pflugsmühle (Biergarten) oder Südtiroler Dorfstubn.
> ...




ich glaube damit können wir leben ;-)))

klaro, zeitpunkt fast egal. also ob noch heuer oder im frühjar ist mir persönlich egal. ich bin allwetter fahrer ;-)

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (21. Oktober 2004)

super  ..... 2x Einkehren klingt für mich perfekt .... mach doch folgendes, rufe ne Tour aus .... evtl. 30. / 31. Okt und du wirst schon sehen, was du davon hast   ...... gibts in den Kneipen auch Gniedla ? Die brauch ich nämlich immer dringend auf unseren Touren


----------



## Dolomo (21. Oktober 2004)

Leider nur 1*Einkehrmöglichkeit, da der Biergarten (Pflugsmühle) natürlich schon zu hat. 
Beim Südtiroler gibts a Gniedle!!! Speckgniedle mit Hüttengulasch z.B. Und ä gouts Bier und an gouden Wein.
Mit Tour überleg ich mir, ansonsten nächste Saison! 
Und ihr zeigt mir mal ne schöne Tour zum Moritzberg. War ich leider noch nicht. Ich kann natürlich auch mein Bike ins Auto laden und zum Treffpunkt transportieren.
So so, anstelle von neuen Touren in meiner Gegend hab ich jetzt schon die Führer Rolle bekommen   

Dolomo


----------



## TortureKing (21. Oktober 2004)

na dann nehm Dir nächsten Samstag frei, und komm mit der S-Bahn an den Eibacher Bahnhof gefahren .... da nehmen wir Dich eben dann unter unsere Fittiche ....


----------



## Frazer (21. Oktober 2004)

Und falls Du am Samstag keine Zeit hast, lässt sich sicherlich auch am Sonntag was machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dolomo (21. Oktober 2004)

Am Wochenende wirds leider nichts!
Trefft ihr euch da öfter? Wo fahrt ihr dann hin? Schreibt mal die Tour bitte.
Nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema! Gibts mit Startpunkt Roth nicht noch was, was ich noch gar nicht kenne? Wie siehts mit Heideck aus? Da gibts doch auch nen "Berg". Ist das was? Oder noch ne andere Richtung (mit Startpunkt Roth).


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Oktober 2004)

heiheihei roth.......... da kenn ich mich selbst nicht so toll aus.

alternativ von roth zum heidenberg hinten über die lohmühle wie wir vor 2 wochen gefahren sind.

den pflugsmühler biergarten kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen. da gibts top brotzeiten und  gutmann weizen


----------



## blacksurf (21. Oktober 2004)

Dolomo schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Tour überleg ich mir, ansonsten nächste Saison!



Wie nächste Saison??? - du wirst doch nicht kneifen
Der Herbst ist lang - die Tage wunderschön 

Blacksurf


----------



## Dolomo (21. Oktober 2004)

So fahr ich sowieso schon immer zum Heidenberg! Leider noch etwas viel Asphalt, aber mei. Krass finde ich den ADAC Wanderweg. Kann ja wohl nicht wirklich für wandernde Senioren gedacht sein, oder? Beste Trails!!
Also trotzdem würd ich mich noch über Tourenvorschläge freun. Geographisch hab ich ja eher den Westen von Roth schon erkundet! Wie siehts im Osten aus? Schlossberg bei Heideck? Ist ja schon relativ weit weg, aber immerhin 600m hoch. Lohnt sich dieser Marathon für mich?

Kneifen will ich nicht. Sonst hätt ich ja gar nicht damit angefangen.
Ist ne geile Tour mit besten SingleTrails. Massendorfer Schlucht ist sowieso genial. Heidenberg ist super - Massendorfer Schlucht noch besser!
Einkehrmöglichkeit ist leider immer etwas wenig Platz. Aber im Sommer hat er (Südtiroler) noch nen Biergarten. Naja, mal sehen, vielleicht doch am 30./31.
Ich würde dann nen Aufruf starten.
Und mit ner Frau bin ich glaub ich noch nie gefahren.


----------



## Dolomo (21. Oktober 2004)

Hab auch nen bekannten in Eibach, wohnt gleich beim Bahnhof. Und der ist auch MTB´er. Hat ne neue Maschine, die muß mal eingefahren werden. Trefft ihr euch da relgelmässig?


----------



## Coffee (21. Oktober 2004)

Dolomo schrieb:
			
		

> So fahr ich sowieso schon immer zum Heidenberg! Leider noch etwas viel Asphalt, aber mei. Krass finde ich den ADAC Wanderweg. Kann ja wohl nicht wirklich für wandernde Senioren gedacht sein, oder? Beste Trails!!
> Also trotzdem würd ich mich noch über Tourenvorschläge freun. Geographisch hab ich ja eher den Westen von Roth schon erkundet! Wie siehts im Osten aus? Schlossberg bei Heideck? Ist ja schon relativ weit weg, aber immerhin 600m hoch. Lohnt sich dieser Marathon für mich?
> 
> Kneifen will ich nicht. Sonst hätt ich ja gar nicht damit angefangen.
> ...




dann wirst du evtl gleich mit 2 frauen fahren müssen  


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dolomo (21. Oktober 2004)

Habs gerad erst gecheckt! Coffee, Blacksurf und auch Belzebub! Alles Frauen? Oh mein Gott. Da könnt ich ja richtig was für mein Image tun!!!   

Ne, nur Spaß. Ich will das Biken genießen, wer das auch so sieht, ist auch willkommen.


----------



## Coffee (21. Oktober 2004)

Dolomo schrieb:
			
		

> Habs gerad erst gecheckt! Coffee, Blacksurf und auch Belzebub! Alles Frauen? Oh mein Gott. Da könnt ich ja richtig was für mein Image tun!!!
> 
> Ne, nur Spaß. Ich will das Biken genießen, wer das auch so sieht, ist auch willkommen.




das mit den 3 frauen würde ich mir nochmal überlegen *gg* ich meine beelze steht der fummel udn der rote lippenstift wirklich toll, und auch heidi finde ich einen echt schönen namen, aber ich glaue in gewissen situationen will er dann doch nicht tauschen..

cc


----------



## TortureKing (21. Oktober 2004)

Dolomo schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch nen bekannten in Eibach, wohnt gleich beim Bahnhof. Und der ist auch MTB´er. Hat ne neue Maschine, die muß mal eingefahren werden. Trefft ihr euch da relgelmässig?



Ja, wir fahren öfter..... na dann mal her mit dem Jungen


----------



## blacksurf (21. Oktober 2004)

Dolomo schrieb:
			
		

> Kneifen will ich nicht. Sonst hätt ich ja gar nicht damit angefangen.
> 
> Und mit ner Frau bin ich glaub ich noch nie gefahren.



Na dann wirds Zeit   

Nur die kulinarischen Genüsse wie Knödl, Schweinsbraten und Bier können mich nicht locken
Daran müssen wir noch arbeiten

Blacksurf


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Oktober 2004)

danke für die aufklärung coffee   am ende bin und bleib ich doch ein mann.

sagemal blacksurf.... was istn das fürn übles avatarbild?

30/31 uiuiuiui das wird eng..... sonntag werd ich schon nach dummidorf abhauen, aber samstag nachmittag gerne


----------



## blacksurf (21. Oktober 2004)

Beelze 
hehe kleener scherz *g*


----------



## Dolomo (22. Oktober 2004)

@blacksurf: es gibt dort auch andere Dinge. Suppen, Nudeln, Salat, Speck und Käs, Vinschgerl, Ofenbrot, ... Was man halt so in Südtirol bekommen kann. Und auch eine Ausgezeichnete Apfelsaftschorle   

Und danke Coffee für die Aufklärung! Sorry Belze, war nicht bös gemeint. Ist aber auch wirklich etwas verwirrend mit Heidi und so.

@TortureKing: was dreht ihr da für Runden mit Treffpunkt Eibacher Bahnhof? Bin da auch mal mit meinem Bekannten gefahren. War ganz nett.

Grüße an euch
Keep riding (=Selbstmotivation  )


----------



## Beelzebub (22. Oktober 2004)

Dolomo schrieb:
			
		

> Und danke Coffee für die Aufklärung! Sorry Belze, war nicht bös gemeint. Ist aber auch wirklich etwas verwirrend mit Heidi und so.
> 
> )



    das hab ich auch nie so aufgefasst. stimmt das mit der heidi ist etwas irritierend,aber gut  

sagemal wo ist denn dein südtiroler lokal. ich hab das jetzt irgendwie total überlesen.


----------



## Dolomo (22. Oktober 2004)

Südtiroler Dorfstubn
Oberheckenhofen 17
91166 Georgensgmünd
09172-667318

Wenn du von Roth aus nach Oberheckenhofen fährst, gehts da nen Berg hoch. Da auf der Rechten Seite ist er dann, unterhalb ist ein kleiner Weiher. Kaum zu übersehen, weil da die Südtiroler Fahnen draussen hängen.

Gutn!!

(Platz reservieren ist nicht verkehrt!)


----------



## Coffee (22. Oktober 2004)

das teufelchen in blacksurf (neues avatar )   passt ja irgendwie *gg*

@ beelze, gern geschehen. ich wollte ja dolomo nicht umfallen lassen, wenn er dich dann das erstemal unrasiert sieht   

@ dolomo,
das mit den treffen in eibach ist immer so sporadisch im forum ausgemacht wenn wir halt ausfahrten in die richtung unternehmen. einfach fleissig mitlesen ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dolomo (22. Oktober 2004)

@coffee: Mach ich!


----------



## Dolomo (22. Oktober 2004)

Also ich bin ab 16Uhr am Heidenberg und fahr den Sagenweg. Vielleicht treff ich ja jemanden.
Erkennungsmerkmale:
Camelbak
schwarzes Fully
keuchend, schwitzend, lächelnd


----------



## Coffee (22. Oktober 2004)

Dolomo schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin ab 16Uhr am Heidenberg und fahr den Sagenweg. Vielleicht treff ich ja jemanden.
> Erkennungsmerkmale:
> Camelbak
> schwarzes Fully
> keuchend, schwitzend, lächelnd




wann heute? morgen? übermorgen? nächstes WE?

geht es konkreter?


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (22. Oktober 2004)

heute war er nicht da


----------



## Jekyll12 (23. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

bin auch aus Roth. Kannst du mir mehr Infos zum Heidenberg geben. 

Wie fährst du ab Roth, nur Straße oder mehr Wald.?

Und hat der Heidenberg gute Downhillstrecken  ?


----------



## Dolomo (25. Oktober 2004)

Sorry, war dann wohl nicht so eindeutig. Ich war am Freitag am 16Uhr am Heidenberg.
Doch Tourture King, ich war da! Ich komm immer über Roth und steig bei Kühedorf ein. Dann erstmal gerade in den Wald (ADAC Weg) und dann weiter auf dem Sagenweg. Am Funkturm vorbei, und komme dann wieder am Wildgehege raus.
Ich sollte nächstes Mal wohl etwas genauer sein, nochmals sorry!
Wetter war ja super, nur so 17.30Uhr wurde es doch etwas frisch.

@Jekyll12: siehe oben. Gibt sehr nette Wurzeltrails.


----------



## TortureKing (25. Oktober 2004)

passt schon ... los mach mal ne Rother Tour ... am besten natürlich Sa. Nachmittag, oder So .... dann kann der Belze auch mit .... und Showman muss da natürlich auch noch bei sein, der kennts sich da auch bestens aus, hatte ich das Gefühl .....


----------



## biker-wug (25. Oktober 2004)

Bei ner Rother Tour wäre ich auch mal dabei, aber nicht die nächsten beiden Wochenenden, da wir Besuch aus den Staaten haben!! DA kann ich schier nicht weg, davon abgesehen hab ich mir am Samstag eine Bänderzerrung im rechten Sprunggelenk zugezogen, scheiß Fußballspielerei!!

Also macht mal was, so mitte November!!

Roth wäre halt praktisch, ist nicht so weit zu fahren von WUG aus!


----------

